# Players Classic - Goodwood 7/6/14



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.players-show.com/players-cla ... -info.html

Anyone going to this ?
It's on my doorstep and have only just heard about it.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm there

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The weather forecast is talking thunderstorms :-/
Fingers crossed !


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah I've heard rain in the morn then going to 22deg in the afternoon

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

I'm going. I was going in my Fabia, it got accepted in to show and shine but I sold that the other week to fund my project....the tt  . It will be demoted to the car park for this year but will be with my mates silver b6 a4 avant on 0.06s with purple inners so keep an eye out.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm going too. Should we meet up some place and time?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll be coming from Worthing, if that's the same direction as anyone else ?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm coming from Bristol should we just sort a time and place at the event?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll PM you my number, when you're there send me an SMS and I'll find you. There is a chance I might not go though, as I'd planned on taking the bike rather than the car. Unfortunately it looks like it's going to rain a fair bit.


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

I'm meeting people from Bristol at services near Chippenham just before j17 at half 5 if you want to join us volcom.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

5.30am mmmm no. Hahahaha thanks for asking far to early for me.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Joe pm me your number and I'll text you when I'm- we're there, maybe say hello ?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep Jo send me your number mate.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm coming from winchester


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

If anyone's going then drop me a PM see you later today.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Great day today, the rain stopped around midday and the clouds parted. We were treated to great sunshine and lots of nice cars - including my new favourite TT of all time !









































Hung around with Volcom all day, had a great time and learned a lot so cheers mate ;-)

Good show Players, great venue too. I think I might even show my car next year.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh, leather seats = OUT
Tweed = IN
Crackle paint finish on wheels = WIN (although difficult to get an airtight seal)
Air Ride = MUST


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Great day buddy. Nice to see you and talk rubbish all day, me not you.




























Not a TT but this was the most epic 63 I've ever seen.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

mullum said:


> Great day today, the rain stopped around midday and the clouds parted. We were treated to great sunshine and lots of nice cars - including my new favourite TT of all time !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... you're a man after my own heart Stephen- I think Dale Buckley's TT is my favourite on the show circuit too ... for me it ticks all the boxes ... sits super-low without massive camber making it look like the whole thing has collapsed, a tiny bit of stretch on the tyres without it looking like they want to part company with the rims on the first roundabout that they see or chew up the inside of the arches ...

... modding a car is all down to individual taste, and changes with the seasons ... while I like the 'euro look' a lot of it has become a little too extreme for my taste- and ultimately I still like a car that looks like it can be driven like it was supposed to be ...

... what I _really _love about Dale's car is how he has made a show car that hasn't 'bastardised' the TT, it almost looks factory- even the paint looks like it could have been an OEM audi colour- it's so fitting ...

... a lot of modded TT's don't really look like TT's any more, and the mods on them aren't in keeping with the lines of the car- they would have been the same mods if they'd put them on a golf, passat etc... etc ...

... Dale has really accentuated what the TT already had- and improved it ... I love the cars that aren't too 'in your face', the ones where the more you look at them, the more little details you start to spot ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

The Blue Banditthats amazing and to be fair just what I've been thinking about this car since the first I saw it.


----------

